# FS:19x8.5 Champion Motorsport Forged Aluminum Wheels & 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Spor



## Rawyzf (Aug 24, 2005)

*FS:19x8.5 Champion Motorsport Forged Aluminum Wheels & 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Spor*

FS: 19x8.5 Champion Motorsport Forged Aluminum Wheels & 245/35/19 Michelin Pilot Sports

Wheels are brand new in boxes, and tires are new with stickers on them still.

Wheel Details: (Pics Below)

Brand: Champion Motorsport
Model: RG32
Weight: 18.5lbs
Size: 19x8.5J
Offset: +43
Pattern: 5x120
Center Cap Gap: 63/64mm (pretty much the same as the stock G8 as the stock cap fits)

These wheels were custom made for a few GTO's by Champion Motorsport (Champion Motorsport - Champion Wheels) They are a light weight forged polished aluminum. These are very light. I was suprised when I picked it up. There is no retail price on these as they were custom. They cost a couple thousand to be made though, from what I was told. Price I have found on a few web sites have them listed from $900-$1200 for 18-19" wheels, each. These are very popular with Porsche & Racing. (http://www.vividracing.com/catalog/c...5778_5779.html)

I believe you will need a centering ring if putting on a G8, as these were made for the GTO. 

Tire Details:

Michelin Pilot Sport
245/35/ZR19
Retail $237 each on Tire Rack.

Looking for $2500/bo.


----------



## Rawyzf (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey,

I am from the GRRRR8 . net or the G8 Board. I thought I'd share these here also.

I am trying to help someone I know out by selling these. He has 2 sets of them.

LMK if you have any interest. 

I know I don't have any feedback here, but I do on the G8 Forums and also on ebay .

Thanks guys,
Ryan


----------



## Rawyzf (Aug 24, 2005)

Also, you'll see my join date of 2005, as I was gonna get a GTO, but go sidetracked by Mazda. But now I have the G8, so Pontiac eventually reeled me in


----------

